# Mid Air Collision



## Spr.Earl (13 May 2007)

This Pilot has horse shoes or is the best Pilot in the world.

http://www.whoisthemonkey.com:80/videos/31f15-flying-with-1-wing


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 May 2007)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> This Pilot has horse shoes or is the best Pilot in the world.
> 
> http://www.whoisthemonkey.com:80/videos/31f15-flying-with-1-wing



Or the plane has Fly By Wire and Auto-Trim


----------



## tree hugger (24 May 2007)

If I were him I would have headed to the closest 7/11 to buy a lotto ticket.

Wow!


----------



## Good2Golf (24 May 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Or the plane has Fly By Wire and Auto-Trim



The F-15 has a rate-based automated flight control system, meaning it provides whatever input(s) from a variety of control surfaces as necessary to achieve a desired output (in this case, zero roll rate).  In contrast, a rule-based (or fixed-mapping) system would assume that, for example, X amount of aileron displacement would give Y degrees of roll, and would not be able to adapt to the situation to over-ride the fixed input mapping.  The Eagle's AFCS just kept on feeding in positive angle-of-attack on the starboard stabilator until it was able to offset the negative roll moment induced by the missing wing.

That in no way is meant to diminish the acknowledgement of the cajones that the pilot had in conducting a good controllability check and screaming in over the threshold at close to 300 knots!

G2G


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 May 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> That in no way is meant to diminish the acknowledgement of the cajones that the pilot had in conducting a good controllability check and screaming in over the threshold at close to 300 knots!



It sure takes amazing skills to do that, but let's say the computer helped a bit!

Max


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> If I were him I would have headed to the closest 7/11 to buy a lotto ticket.



Not me. After each of my close calls, I figured that I'd pushed it enough for the day.


----------

